# Maroobjektive



## Eberhard Ottlinger (28. Januar 2005)

*Macroobjektive*

Hallo,
ich habe das 105 Macro Ex von Sigma. Die Naheinstellgrenze beträt 31,5 mm, aber wo
werden die gemesen?
Da sich dieObjektivlänge beim fokussieren verändert, weiß ich nun nicht weiter.
Vielen Dank

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Beppone (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

erstmal denke ich, daß die Naheinstellgrenze bei 31,5 cm (und nicht mm) liegt.
Bezeichnet wird immer der Abstand Objekt zu Film(bzw Sensor-)ebene.

Hierauf beziehen sich auch entsprechende Skalenangaben auf dem Objektiv.

Eine andere, manchmal bedeutungsvollere Größe ist der Arbeitsabstand.
Er drückt den Abstand Motiv - Frontlinse aus und entscheidet oft über Möglichkeiten in der Lichtführung oder auch über Chancen in der Naturfotografie (Fluchtdistanz).

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben,,

Bep


----------



## Eberhard Ottlinger (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo Stanislaw,
danke, Du hast mir sehr geholfen.
Und natürlich meinte ich cm.
Gruß Eberhard


----------

